# new olive enclosures



## RELLIK81 (Jul 19, 2014)

hey guys...
been a while since ive been on ...
i have a pair of olive that are starting to grow out of their tubs so i thought id make some large sized enclosures for them

i plan to take plenty of photos along the way so those who want to follow along your quite welcome...
will start getting materials tomorrow

cheers


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jul 20, 2014)

View attachment 311468

got all the material today....start cutting it up tomorrow after work.....


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jul 28, 2014)

Made a start ...was meant to start last week but was too busy ....got 2 of the main carcases edged and assembled


----------



## HotelLima95 (Jul 29, 2014)

Following along. Looks to be an interesting build!


----------



## AzzDawg (Jul 30, 2014)

Subscribed also, keen to see the finish.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Aug 2, 2014)

Put the braces and glass tracks on...also heat dividers 








Also did a couple of pattern templates for the front vents


----------



## RELLIK81 (Aug 7, 2014)

Enclosures finished ...just finishing the wiring and few bits and pieces then all finished


----------

